# Weekly competition 2008-45



## AvGalen (Nov 5, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 B R2 B U2 F2 U' B' R' D2 F R2 F D2 R2 F' R' B' D' F' L' D2 R2 B' U
*2. *F U' R D R' B D' L2 D' R B2 U B L2 B2 L F2 D L' D' L D2 B' U R'
*3. *D2 L U2 F U B L' B U2 B R' D2 B2 U2 L D' R2 F U' R B R' U2 B D
*4. *L2 U' R2 B D2 B2 R2 F2 R' D B2 L' D L F' R D F R' D L2 B2 D2 L' D
*5. *B' U F' L D L' D R B' L2 F2 U L' B' U F' U' L U2 L2 U' B' L' D R

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F R2 B D2 F L2 B' U2 F L U' F2 R2 U L2 F R2 U' R2 F' (21f)
*2. *F' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R' B2 R2 D L2 D R U2 (21f)
*3. *B2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 R B2 R B2 F2 U F L B2 U' B' F R' B2 R' (21f)
*4. *U2 F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' B U' B2 R2 F D R2 B2 F' R' (21f)
*5. *F2 R2 U B2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 B' R F' U2 L2 U L' F2 U2 F (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' U' F' Uw2 Fw Rw Uw2 L' Rw2 U' L2 D F L Rw' B' L' Rw2 R2 U' F' D2 Fw2 L2 R' Fw2 D R2 Uw' B' F' D2 Uw' U L' U' Rw B' D2 Uw'
*2. *L2 Rw R B' L' Rw2 R B D Uw2 U2 L' D Uw B' L Rw U' B2 F' D' L Rw R' B F' U2 L2 D Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 F2 D2 Fw2 L R' F' L'
*3. *Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' U2 F' L' U' L' Rw2 R2 Fw' U B' L2 B' D' L' B2 Fw F2 D B' Fw D' U B F' D Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R D2 Rw B
*4. *R2 U2 L' F2 Uw2 R F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 R2 B2 Rw U Fw D' F' L Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw B' Fw' F' Uw U' B2 Fw2 F L2 D Rw' B' F2 Rw' B Fw'
*5. *B U L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw D2 F' L' Rw2 R2 B2 D' Uw2 L2 B2 Rw' U2 Rw R B2 Fw F' Rw' F L U2 F2 U' Fw Uw2 Fw' L Rw D Uw2 F Uw' U F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U Bw2 L D' R2 D2 Dw2 Bw R B2 Bw' Fw F Dw' B' Bw2 F Uw L2 Rw2 F' L2 B Fw' U Rw U' Lw Uw' Bw' Dw' Uw U Fw L2 B' Bw2 Fw' F R' B' Bw2 L2 Lw' R Dw F Uw R Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Dw' B2 Dw2 L2 Rw2
*2. *D2 U' Bw' Fw2 F' L' Dw L Lw2 Rw' R Fw2 Uw' L B2 Bw Fw2 F L' Rw2 Fw' D' Lw' D Fw2 F Lw' Rw Uw Fw L' R D U F2 L' B Fw Lw' Dw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' F' L2 F D' U' B2 Uw2 B Bw2 Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw' U' R' Bw2 F2
*3. *Dw2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 U Lw R2 Dw B2 Lw' B R Fw' Lw Rw' R2 B2 Bw Fw F D2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 U' Fw R' U' R' F2 Rw' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 L2 Uw' Fw D2 Dw2 Uw U L' Lw U Rw2 R' B2 U2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw F' L' Lw'
*4. *Bw U2 R' B' L2 Bw2 Rw2 R B' L2 Lw R2 Fw F D' Dw Uw' B Bw L2 Bw2 Uw2 B2 R' D U2 Lw Fw2 L Uw' Lw2 Rw Bw2 U Lw Rw2 U' R Dw' B' Fw2 F L' B L2 Lw' R' F D' Dw Uw' B2 Bw2 Fw Rw Uw2 Bw2 Dw Uw U
*5. *Dw' U Lw' B2 Fw Dw' U' Bw' D' Bw L2 Lw Rw2 R2 U' L' Lw Rw' R' D2 U R B2 Bw2 Fw' F2 D' R Uw Lw' R2 Uw' F2 L2 Lw Rw2 R2 D2 L2 Lw B2 Bw' Fw F' R Uw2 L2 D B Bw' D2 Dw F' Rw R2 Uw U' Bw Lw' D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 3F2 U' 2L 3U2 R D 2D' 3U' 3R2 R2 D' 2R2 F' L' 2R2 R U 2L U2 2B2 L D' 2L' 3R2 3F' 2U' F D2 B F' 2L' 2D2 2R' U' 2R 2F2 R' D2 U2 2L2 2R B2 R 2D R' U 2B F2 3U 2L 2R2 F' 2D R D 2D 3U2 2U 2L' F L2 2L2 3R2 2D2 3F 2F' 2D L' 2L D' 2B' 2U 2F2 L' R2 B' 2F' 2D' 3U
*2. *F' 3U' L' 3R2 2D2 2U' F2 2U 2R2 B' D2 2U' L2 3U' L2 R D2 2U2 2B2 D' 2U2 F' 3U2 3F2 3U' 2L R' 2B2 2D B 2D' 2L2 3R R2 U' 3R' U B2 2B' 3F2 2F2 F2 2D 2R2 2D 3U2 3R2 3U F 2D' U2 3F' 3U 2R D2 F2 U' R 2B2 2F2 F 2R' D' 3R 3F' L 2L F2 2D2 L 2L' 2R2 2D2 U' 3F L2 2D' 2R' 3U' 2U'
*3. *B2 2F 2D2 3U' 2R2 D 2U2 2R' D 2L2 F2 L 2D2 2U U2 B 2B 3R2 U 3F 3U2 2B' 3U 3R R 3F2 L2 2L' 3R2 2D' B' 2U' B' L' 2F L' D2 2D 3U' 2U2 B' D B' 2B' 3F' 2F' 2R R U2 3R D' 2L U 2F F2 R' 3F2 2F2 2U 3F2 D' 3U 3F' L 2D B2 3F 2R' F 2L' U B' 3U 3F' R2 D2 L' 3R' 2R2 3F2
*4. *B2 2B' L2 2L' R' 2U' 2L2 2R D L' B2 2F' 2L 3R2 2D' 2U' 3F' 2F' F 2U2 L2 3F' 2F 2R2 D L2 3R R2 F2 U' B2 3F' 3U2 U' 2F' 2R' 3U 2F2 L 2R2 U2 3R F 2U2 B2 3F 2F' F2 3U' 2R F2 L2 3R 2R 2D 3U 2U2 U2 L U2 B' 3F' 2F 2R U 2L 2U L' D2 L2 D 2D' 3U2 2U' U' 2F2 2R 2D' B2 F'
*5. *2D' 3U 2R' 3U 2U' U2 2R2 3U2 3R R B R B2 3R 2B' 3U2 B2 2B' 3F 2F' 3R B D2 2U' 2F D2 F' D' 2L B 2B2 L R 2B' 2D 2R 3F R2 2U2 B 2B 2F 2L2 R D' 2F F2 3R2 R' F L 3U' B2 2B 3F2 U 2R' B' 2F L F L 3R 2D' 2U' 3F' 2R2 2B2 3F' 2F2 R 2D' 3U B 2D' 3R' D 2R' 2F 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 L' F' D 3D 3B' 2R2 3F' 2F' F2 D' 2L 3R' D F' D' 3D 2R F 3U 3R2 2U' R' D B' 3R2 D2 2L2 R' 2F U' 3R F D2 2D' 3L' 2R' 2U 3F U2 2B 3B2 F' D 3U2 U2 3L2 3R2 3B' F' 2D' 3U' R' 3U 3B2 2D' 2U' 2R' 3B' 3F' 3U2 3B2 2F 2D 3U' 3B F2 2D2 2U2 L' U 2F2 R2 3B L 2B' 3D' 3L' 3B2 2F2 F D' 3D B 3B 2F' F L' U2 2B2 L B' 3U' 2L2 3L' R' 3F L' R2 3F'
*2. *B 3D' R 2B2 3L' 2B2 R 2D2 F2 D 2L' 3R2 3D2 3B' D 2L 2R' F L 2B' 3B2 2U B 2U2 3R2 2R R D 3U U' 2L' 3L' R2 3B2 3R' R2 2B 3F2 2D 2U' 2F2 2R' F2 3L' 3U2 2F' 2D2 3U' 3R2 B2 2D' 2R D2 F' 2D' 3D B' 3R2 F' 2L 2U2 F2 3L2 2R B2 2B' D' 3F2 R' D' 3D 2B' 2F2 2D 3D' 2L' 3B2 R2 2B' 3F2 2F' L2 B 3U' 2U2 2R2 U' L' 2R' R' U2 L' D' 3D 3U2 2U' 2R' D 2U' 3F2
*3. *B2 3B 3F' 2F 2R F2 2L' 3L2 2D2 3D' 3U2 B2 2B2 3D2 U 3L' U 2R2 R2 D' 2F L2 2D' 3R' B2 2B D' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2R 2D2 3D' 2U2 3R2 R 3U' R U2 2R 2D' 3D 2U2 U2 3B 2U B' 3B2 F D' 2R 3B2 2L' D' 3D2 2B2 2U 2L2 3R' R' 3B' 3F2 3L2 3B2 3U' 3R2 F 2R R' 2D R2 D2 2B2 3L2 B2 3F' 2F 2R' R 3U' F U' 3L' 2F' 2D 3D 2U' 2L' 3D 3U' 3F D' U2 R 3F2 2D 3D2 3F2 2F' 2L
*4. *2U 3L2 R2 2D2 F2 L2 3R2 2U' 2L F' 3D' 2U' U 2F' U2 3R' D2 3D2 2B' 3B R 2D2 3U 3R2 D2 3D2 U 3F2 L' 3F' D' 2B' 2L 3L 3D 2U2 3F 2L2 F 3R2 2B L' 2R2 3U2 R 3D2 3R 3U' 3R2 2F2 D2 2U2 B' 2B 3B 2F2 3L2 3D' 2U2 U' L 3R 2F 3U2 B' U2 F' 3U2 2B2 3B' 3F2 F' 3D' B 2F' L 2B2 F2 L2 2D2 3R' 3F' 3R 2B L2 F R' 2B 2R' U 3L2 3U 3L' 2B' 3F 2F' F 3L B2 3U
*5. *3B' L B2 3B' R' 3D2 L' 2R 3U2 R F D' 2B' F' 3L2 3D2 2R2 U2 3L 3F' 3D' 3F2 2L2 3L' 2D 2L2 3B2 2U2 2L' R B' 3F2 2F' L2 U' B2 2L' 3L2 R' 2D U R U2 B2 D2 3D2 3U2 U2 L' 3U2 B' 3F2 2F' 2U F 3R2 B2 2B2 3B2 2F' L2 3D2 3U' 2U 2L' 3R D 3B2 F2 2U' 2L2 3L 2D' 3D2 B2 D2 3U2 2B2 F 2L D2 3U B R 2B' 3F' 2D2 3D' 3U2 F 2D2 3R 2R 2D' 2B 3B2 3F' F' 2L2 R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' F2 L U L' B2 L2 U2 F' D2 L' U B L2 B' D' L2 B2 U' B U2 B' D L2
*2. *R2 U2 L D2 B U' F' U' B D B D' B2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 D' L D' F D R2 D'
*3. *R2 F2 L' F2 U B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 F D2 F U L' U' F' U F2 L B2 U' L B

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' U' B' D F2 L' B U2 R B (21f)
*2. *F2 D2 U B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R D' F R2 F' R B' F2 U' F2 D U' (21f)
*3. *D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B' D F L2 R F R' B2 D B2 U2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R B' Fw2 F' L2 R Fw L' R B' R2 U2 F' Uw Fw U' B' L Uw2 U2 L Uw2 F D' Uw' F R' D2 B' Fw' F L R B2 Fw L' R Fw2 F
*2. *D2 Uw' Fw' F' L Rw2 D' B F L R' F2 L Rw' R Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw D R D B' Fw Uw U' B2 F' L2 R' F L' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw F'
*3. *B Rw' Uw' U2 L R Fw Rw' D' U' Fw D Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw L Rw2 R2 D2 L Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' F' Uw L2 B F' L2 Rw R Fw' L' Rw' R2 D U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' Uw U' L B2 Uw' Lw' Rw' R2 Bw' F2 Lw' Dw U B2 Fw' F D' B Fw' F' Lw2 Rw F2 D2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 D U Rw' B' Bw2 Fw F' D' Dw Uw2 U2 F2 Lw2 Rw D2 B2 Bw' Uw Lw Bw Fw' Rw F Rw2 Dw L'
*2. *Uw B Fw' Dw' Lw2 Fw2 D2 Rw' D U' Lw2 Rw' Dw' B Bw2 Fw' Lw2 F L2 D2 U' B2 Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 R Bw' R2 Dw U' Rw' B Bw' F2 L Lw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' Uw U2 Lw D' U' L B' F' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' D2 Dw U' Rw2 R
*3. *Rw' R' Uw' Bw F2 D U2 L2 B2 Rw' D2 Uw2 B D2 Uw U Fw D' U2 B2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' R Uw B' F L' Bw D2 U2 Lw2 Fw L Bw2 L Uw' F' L2 Lw D' Lw' B L Lw Rw' Fw F Lw2 F' Dw U2 L' Lw2 Rw F' Lw R B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *L' F' 2D2 3U2 2U2 U' 2B2 3F2 F D' 2D 3F F' D' 2D 3U2 2U2 2F D2 3F F R D 2D 2U L 2L2 3R 2R' R' B 2R2 2D 2B2 3F 2U 2B F U 3R2 F' U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 B 2F2 3U' 2L2 R' 3U2 B' F2 2U2 2L2 2B2 R2 2U' L 3U2 2F' 3R2 F' L' 2L 2U2 3R2 R2 U' B' U L 2D 2R' D 3U' 2L2 F 3U2 L
*2. *2L2 D 2U' 2B' 2L 3U' 3F2 D' 3U' L2 3R' D2 2D B 3F' 2D L 2L2 3R B' 2B' 2D' 3U' 3R2 2U' U 2L2 3R2 D' 2D2 U2 2B' 2U2 R2 U2 2B' D' 2D 3U 2L 2F 2R' F' 2R' R2 F R U R2 2D2 3U2 2U2 B' 3F2 2R' 2B2 F L B 2F' F' 3R 2B2 D 2D2 U' 2F' D2 2U U F' D 2D U2 2F' 2D' 2F2 2U 3R2 2R'
*3. *2D' 3U 2U2 2B' 2D2 2U 3R2 2D 3R2 3U2 2L2 U L' 2U' U2 2B D 2R2 2U2 B2 2D 2U 3F D2 2D L2 U 3F 2F2 F D' 2D R B2 2D2 F 3R D 2D' 3U' R' 2U' 3R2 U2 2R2 2D' 3U2 U2 R B 2F2 D 3U' R 3U2 R 2D 2B2 2F' 3U2 U2 3F 3U2 2F2 2L2 2B2 2R' F' 2R2 D' U' L 2F2 F2 2D 3U 2B' 3F L 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *F 2R 2F' 3L 2R2 3U 2F2 2L 2F2 2L' 3L' 2U' 2L 3U 2U L 2F 2D 2L 2R' 2B L2 2L' D 3U B D' F R2 2D' 3U2 2F' 2L 2B 2F D L 3R2 D 2D 3D2 3U 2U' U B2 D2 B' 2B' 3F 2F' F' L2 2L U L' D 2U2 2F2 U2 B F2 L2 3U' 2U2 F' 2R2 2B F 2D' 2L' U' 2F2 3D U' 3L2 2F2 3D 3R R' B' F' L' R D' 2U2 B' 2B' 2L' R' 3U R 3B 3F 2L D' 3D 3U 2U2 U2 L
*2. *F 2L2 3D' F 3L2 F' L' 2R2 3B2 3R U' 3F L 3L 2R' R' 2U2 3L2 B' 3B2 3U 3B2 2F' 2R2 D2 2D2 2U 2B' F2 3L' 3F 2F' U 3L2 3D' L2 R 2B' D' 3D 2F' 3U' 2F' D2 3B' 2R2 2B2 D 3L' 2R' 2B F2 2D' 3U2 L2 3R2 2B 3R2 3D' 2B' 3L' 3B2 F2 3D' U' 2L2 2B 3F F R' 2F2 3U 2B' R' 2U B2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F' L D 2L' 3L B2 2R' R2 D2 2R R B2 3B' 2F2 D2 R 3U' 3R2 2R' 3D2 F2
*3. *D 3L' 3B 2D2 3D2 U' 3R' R2 3B2 L2 F' 3R 2R B2 3B F 2D2 2U2 2R' B 2D 3B2 U' 2B' 2U B2 3B 2R' B' 3B2 2F' D 3L' 3D 2R' 2U U2 3F F2 3U' B2 2B' 3F' 2F 2R' R 3F 3L' U B' 2F' F' R2 2D' B2 3B2 2F2 3U' L 3R 3D' 3L2 2R2 3F' L2 3L2 2D2 F2 L 3L 2R' 3B2 3D' 3F L' 3L2 B2 3B 3F 3D' 3L' 3R 2R 3D2 3F 3R D 2B' D2 2U' U 2L2 D' 3D2 2R2 R 3U2 B F' D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 F2 R U' L' B2 D F L' F' U' R B U2 (20f)
*2. *U F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B' D2 R' F2 L R2 U B R U' (21f)
*3. *L R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R2 B' D2 U' F D B R' B2 L' U L' (21f)
*4. *L2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' F2 D B R F' D L B' D B' F2 U (20f)
*5. *L2 B' L2 D2 B L2 B D2 F' U2 L R' U' B F2 R F' U F' D2 U2 (21f)
*6. *U2 L2 B2 L' U2 L D2 L U2 B L' F L R' D' B L' F2 D2 R (20f)
*7. *B2 F2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F U L D L' R2 D' L D' (21f)
*8. *F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 R F L B' R2 F2 L D R' F2 U (21f)
*9. *L2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R D2 B2 R B' D' F L F' R2 F' U2 (20f)
*10. *F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B' L2 D F U2 L' B' R2 D' U' R' (21f)
*11. *B L2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F' D L B2 L2 R' B U' L R2 F (18f)
*12. *U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B' R2 U' R F L2 U' B2 D' R2 (21f)
*13. *R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U2 B L R2 U L2 D B2 D' (20f)
*14. *L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U F' D2 B' U' L' R F2 U2 B L' B U (21f)
*15. *R2 D2 L B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 L F' D' U2 B F2 R' B R F2 R (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' B2 R' D2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 B R' D B' U R U L' U F D (20f)
*2. *B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L U F D L' U2 F2 D' B' L2 B' U2 L (21f)
*3. *B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B' D2 B U' L2 R D2 F' L' U' R (20f)
*4. *L2 F' L2 B F2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 F' D L2 F D2 L B' U L' B L (21f)
*5. *U2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' L B U' L' R' B' U2 L (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' B' L' F2 U R' D L2 D2 (19f)
*2. *L D2 R' F2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D F R2 B' D' B L F' U' L' R' (21f)
*3. *F L2 F' L2 F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' U F L R F L R F (21f)
*4. *B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' U R2 B D R2 D2 F' L' D' B' L2 (21f)
*5. *R B2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R D2 L F D' U2 B2 L U B2 U2 L2 U2 R' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R' F L R F R D U' F (21f)
*2. *R B2 F2 R' U2 L' U2 R' F2 R' B U' F D F' L2 F U2 L D2 R (21f)
*3. *B2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 R' U' B' R U' R2 B2 U L2 R2 B (21f)
*4. *D L2 U R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F R' D2 B' U2 R' U' F' (21f)
*5. *B2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 L D2 B L2 R' U B' R D U' F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 F' D B2 L U F' U F' U' L' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw' L' F L' Rw F L Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw' R2 D2 U B2 Rw2 F L' Rw R B' L2 Rw R B' L F' Uw L Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' D' R' U L U2 R' B D2 L D2 F' L2 B' L2 B R U B' R' D' L B2 L2 U2
*3. *D2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 B' D U' R F' L2 D F2 L' R2 U' (21f)
*4. *D' Uw' L2 F R2 U B2 D U' Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw R' U L Rw2 Fw' R' U2 B Fw' F' L2 Rw2 F' Uw B2 F' D R2 Uw' Rw2 R' B Uw2 L2 R' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B R' D' R' B2 R' F2 U' B U B D' L2 F U2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' D'
*3. *D2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R' B' R' U B D F' R2 F2 D U' (21f)
*4. *D' Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 D Fw2 R Uw' B' R B2 Fw' F2 D2 L' U' L' Rw2 R' B L Rw2 U2 L R Uw' B U' L' Rw' R D' Rw B Fw2 Uw U L U'
*5. *D2 Uw2 L Rw2 R2 D' F2 U Bw2 L2 Rw2 Bw F2 R Bw L' F' L2 Lw Rw' R D2 Dw Uw U2 B Bw2 Fw' Dw Uw2 U Rw R2 D2 U Bw2 Lw' Dw' B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 D' L R2 D Lw Fw2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 Dw U2 B' Dw2 Uw' U L2 Lw Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *L' B2 R' B' L2 F2 D L' D2 L2 D B U2 R U B' D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F D2 F' U
*3. *D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 R' D F L' R F' U2 L2 F U (21f)
*4. *F U Rw D' Fw' F2 D L' B' D2 Uw' U2 R2 Uw' B' Fw2 F L Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw' Rw2 R Uw B L' U2 B Fw2 D Rw' D Fw' D2 L' Rw' B2
*5. *Rw' B2 Bw2 R' Dw2 Bw L2 Lw2 B' Fw2 F Dw2 U' Rw2 R' Bw' Fw Lw2 D Dw2 U2 R Fw2 L D2 U' B' F Lw2 U2 Lw R2 Dw Uw Bw' Fw2 Rw D2 Uw Lw D' B' Lw' R Dw' Uw F' D2 Rw R2 Dw Uw2 Fw' Lw2 U' R2 Dw' U2 L2 Dw
*6. *F2 3U' 2F' D2 3F2 R D2 2D' 3U 2U U' 2F2 R' 3U2 2R' B2 2U 2B 3F' L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 B' 3R2 R2 B2 2B 3F2 2F F D 2D 3U 2U U2 3R' D2 R 2D U 2B 2D 2L 2R B2 3F' F' L' 2B D2 3R 2D2 3F' 3R 2R2 R2 2D' 2L2 2R2 D2 2D' 3U' 2U U 3R2 2U' U2 3R2 2D2 3U' 3F 2L 2R' D 2U U 2L2 2D 3F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *F L2 D' F' D B R U B2 R F D2 L F' L2 B U2 R' F R' D' R' F2 L2 B
*3. *U2 F2 R U2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 R U B R2 F U B2 D2 L U' R B' (21f)
*4. *L Rw2 D' R' D L Fw D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' R2 F2 L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw' F2 L' U Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R B2 D B' Uw2 R2 D Uw F' L2 B Fw' F'
*5. *Fw' L2 Lw' Rw' R2 B2 Bw' Dw Uw U2 L2 Fw' Uw2 R Uw B2 Bw Fw2 F L Fw F D' Dw Uw2 L Rw R2 D R' D' Uw Bw2 F U L Lw' R2 Bw Uw Fw Rw D2 Fw2 F2 L' F2 D2 Dw2 Uw U' B Rw Bw F2 R' D2 Lw' R U'
*6. *2F F2 2L' 3R R 3F' 2D 3U' 2U 2R R 3F' 2D2 U 3F' 3R2 3F 2D' 3F' D U2 2B' F2 L' B 2F2 F2 2U2 F' 2U2 3R R' B2 3U' 2B2 3F U' L' 2U 3R 2D' 3U2 B' 3F' F2 D' 3U' U' 3F2 D 3U 2R2 U2 2B' 2F F 2L' 2R2 R' D2 3R2 R2 B2 3R R 2D' 3R2 2B F R' D' 2U2 U2 B' F2 3U 2F 2R 2U' B
*7. *F' 2D' 2U2 3R' 3B2 2L' B2 3U2 3F2 F 3R R2 3D2 F R2 U 3L R' 3F2 2L2 B2 2R 2D' 3B2 L2 2L' 3L 2F2 F' 3L 2R2 U' 3F' 2U2 B 2L D' L 2B2 2D' U' 3B2 2F' 3R2 2R2 2U2 2F2 3D' U2 F2 D 2D 2U 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R2 R 3D U 2R2 3D 3U 2F' U' 3F 2F' L' 2F' 2L2 3F2 2L 3B F2 3R2 D 2U 3F2 D2 2D U2 L 3F2 2F 2D2 2U' 2B2 R 2D2 3D 3U 2L' R2 2B2 2D U2 3F' 2F2 F2 3R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l' u' L U' L' B U' R' U R L R' U' R L U B' R B L' R' L' R' B L' 
*2. *l' r' b' u U' R B' U' L B' U B L R' U L' R U B R B R U R U' 
*3. *l' r b' u L B' L' R' B' L R' L B' L U L' U' L' B' R U' R U' B' U' 
*4. *l' b' B U B' R' U R' L R' U L' B' L U' L U R' B L' B L' B R' L' 
*5. *l u L B' L' B' L' B' U' R U B R U B' R L R' L' B L B' R' U' R 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,2) (0,-5) (-3,0) (4,5) (0,2) (2,4) (0,2) (0,4) (3,0) (6,0) (2,0) (0,1) (4,0) (3,0) (0,3) (-3,2) (0,3) (3,2) 
*2. * (0,-1) (-2,6) (-3,3) (-3,3) (4,2) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (2,0) (2,0) (-4,5) (-4,5) (-2,5) (-2,0) (-2,0) (4,0)
*3. * (3,5) (6,3) (1,3) (3,3) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,4) (0,1) (6,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (3,4) (5,0) (3,4) (0,3) (-5,0)
*4. * (-5,-4) (-3,0) (-1,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,5) (-3,3) (-4,0) (-5,1) (6,0) (-3,5) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,2)
*5. * (0,-1) (0,1) (3,3) (5,0) (-4,2) (2,2) (-4,2) (-3,4) (3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-5,0) (5,0) (0,1) (3,5)


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2008)

2: 3.64, 4.64, 4.83, 6.05, 6.16 =* 5.17* Gradually got worse - 3.64 was CLL that i know.
3: 16.55, 13.83, 18.80, 17.30, 14.58 = *16.14* - Horrible.
4: 1:12.16, 1:19.86, 1:16.36, 1:13.92, 1:09.98 = *1:14.15* If I didn't get that sub 70 I would've been sad 
5: *2:38* average - shocking
2x2BLD:38.03, DNF, DNF = *38.03* 
3x3BLD: *2:15, 2:49, 2:54 - all DNF's*
3OH*: 35.99 *average - shocking as well


----------



## Henrik (Nov 5, 2008)

*3x3BLD:* 1:50.92, DNF, 2:19.72 => *1:50.92*
#1good start #2 Had a pop found the piece and I put it in correct but I forgot to do the piece I had started when I got the pop. (2:48.12) 
#3 Consistent ? No but its a start for staying sub-2

*3x3:* 16.98	17.27	18.08	(15.97) (18.43) => *17.44* sec
I really have to start getting into shape again.

*2x2:* (7.92) 5.01	4.44	5.76	(4.10) => *5.07* sec
BAD

*4x4:* (1:18.47) 1:31.49 1:27.45 1:30.43 (1:46.52) => *1:29.79* min
Good start, bad ending.


----------



## Koen (Nov 5, 2008)

*Megaminx:* 2:41.00 (2:31.36) 2:41.43 (DNF) 2:32.65
*Average:* 2:38.36
probably my best average of 5 ever 

*Clock:* (DNF) 10.31 9.90 10.38 (6.75)
*Average:* 10.20
didn't practice for a week, rofl @ fifth scramble XD

*3×3×3:* 52.68 (54.19) 51.68 41.58 (38.31)
*Average:* 48.65
uhm...?

*2×2×2:* (13.15) (16.66) 13.44 16.06 13.53
*Average:* 14.34

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 4:40.69 (OP)
*Average:* 4:40.69

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 9:37.36 (OP)
*Average:* 9:37.36

*3×3×3 onehanded:* 2:04.75 2:17.33 (2:00.63) 2:05.52 (2:25.06)
*Average:* 2:09.20


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

2x2 - 
3x3 - 
4x4 - 
2-4 relay - 
3x3 OH - 
3x3 FMC scramble - 
solution -


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 5, 2008)

*3x3x3BLD:* 42.78, 48.38, DNF(58) = *42.78* semi-pwnage
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF(5:57, 1:45 memo!), 5:37.41, DNF = *5:37.41* Would be so much better with a decent cube
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(10:46), DNF(11:50), DNF(11:xx) This was expected, I'm focusing on 4x4x4 right now.

*3x3x3_fm:* x L' F' B D' F' U R B F' U B' U2 F2 U F' U' L U2 L' U' R U B U B' U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (*35*)
cross: x L' F' B D' F' U R
2 pairs: B F' U B' U2 F2 U F'
3rd pair: U' L U2 L'
last pair + EO: U' R U B U B' *U' R'*
zbll: *R U2* R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 5, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

3x3: (18.01), 15.38, 15.89, (13.75), 14.62 = 15.30 avg
Comment: Just normal. Tried yellow cross on the first one. Bad idea...

5x5:

7x7:

3x3BLD:

Magic:

Snake: (7.70), 5.33, 7.21, (4.85), 5.05 = 5.86 avg
Comment: Finally got a new one so I can start practicing again. Good average for just starting again 

Square-1:

Pyraminx: 7.77, (9.22), 7.35, (6.39), 7.39 = 7.50 avg
Comment: Bad, but consistent at least?


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 5, 2008)

For Per's classic FMC this week, I got an extremely easy solve with crazy cancellations. It's just a pseudo 2x2x3, then Fridrich. 28 moves in less than 15min. 
Try it!


----------



## Jude (Nov 6, 2008)

FMC: Average solution this week. Well, a poor solution with an excellent LL insertion which redeems it.

*Scramble*: B2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 F' D B2 L U F' U F' U' L'

*Solution: R D' L' D' U R' U B' D R2 U' F D B' D F' D' B U L D' L' D2 F' D F D2 L D' L' D (31)*

*Explanation*:

2x2x2 (8): R D' L' D' U R' U B'
Double x-cross (2): D R2
3rd Pair (5): U' F D2 F' * U
4th Pair (12): D' L D' L' D2 F' D F D2 L D' L'
LL (1): D
And the insertion (F D' B' D F' D' B D) at the * gives great cancellations. D2 F' F D' becomes D, and D U D' becomes U, cancelling 5 moves. 
Total 8 + 2 + 5 + 12 + 1 + 8 - 5 = 31


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 6, 2008)

3FMC:

D'L'D')RU2B')R'D2R'FD')FU'DRUD'R'F'R2F2R'F2R2F'RF'R2FD2
How unfortunate! 30 moves.

Finally combined some of my block to get this 2x2x3:

RD'L'D'UR'UB'DR2)
It turns out to be the same as Chukk's. This is a tough scramble to find good beginnings!
I also found his "3rd pair block", but not 4th. Then, it's time over. DNF.


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 6, 2008)

3x3x3: 11.94, (10.78), (12.85), 11.15, 10.86 = 11.32 wtf?
5x5x5: 1:54.09, 2:04.61, (1:51.54), 2:06.03, (2:10.21) = 2:01.58 pretty good


----------



## PeterV (Nov 6, 2008)

PeterV:

3x3x3: 35.82, 37.36, 35.95, (30.55), (47.89) = *36.37 avg.*

magic: 1.77, 1.81, 1.77, (3.66), (1.69) = *1.78 avg.*

Comment: Not sure what happened on sup-40 solve for 3x3x3; other solves could've been better too. 3.66 magic solve was a +2.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2008)

*FMC:*(after 9 minutes) just palying around with a crappy F2L I got a COLL case I know which led to an easy 37 moves:
U' R U D' L' U D' B'
D2 B' L D2 L' B
D' R' D R D' R' D R D R F D2 F'
R' L U' L U R U2 L' U2 L (37)
nice to know I'll at least be sub-40 this week


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 6, 2008)

2x2: 
12.74, (11.63), (14.58), 13.30, 13.16 av. 13.06
snake: 
7.11, (6.24), 7.12, 7.18, (7.56) av.7.13
pyraminx: 
13.77, 15.37, 14.58, (17.38), (12.73) av.14.57
Square-1:
1:29.84, 1:34.26, (1:18.66), (1:48.88), 1:46.28 av.1:36.79
3x3:
(17.84), 15.23, (14.68), 16.94, 16.37 av.16.18
3x3OH:
30.47, (28.68), (34.18), 31.25, 29.67 av.30.46


----------



## Karthik (Nov 6, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*2x2:* 6.07, 6.74, 6.59, 4.51, 8.16 = *6.47*
*3x3: *18.56, 18.03, 19.38, 18.06, 15.41 = *18.22*
*4x4: *1:35.75(O), 1:32.27(O), 1:26.88(P), 1:45.66(OP), 1:35.37(P) = *1:34.46*
*3x3BLD: *1:41.69(DNF), 2:12.77(DNF), 2:55.47(DNF) = *DNF *
Comment: All were very close. Too bad. Grr...
*Megaminx: *5:08.35, 4:52.70, 5:30.78, 4:13.00, 3:32.52 = *4:44.68 *


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 6, 2008)

just bought a new magic.
magic:
1.88, 1.93, 1.80, (1.80), (1.94) av.1.87

After doing it many times, i realised that i got repeated numbers like 1.72, 1.94, 1.80, 1.88 and 2.03. Does this also happen to you?


----------



## joey (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, because if I do something lots of times, and my times range from 1 - 2s, it will probably land on times in the region 1 - 2s a lot of times.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 6, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
4x4x4_bld: DNF 6:58.45 7:11.53


----------



## Jude (Nov 6, 2008)

*Jude Wright*

*2x2x2:* 6.44, (4.73), 5.69, 6.70, (7.28) = *6.28* --> 

*3x3x3*: 1:00.66, (4:02.00), 28.92, (23.20), 27.06 = *38.88* --> Hm, a bit worse than last weeks 20.xx...

*4x4x4:* 1:49.89 (OP), 1:45.77 (P), 1:43.31 (P) (1:39.72 (P)), (1:58.97 (P)) = *1:46.32* --> Meh, pretty bad, but that seems to be the theme this week. The last shouldn't have been bad, I was just incredibly unlucky with dedges... First had my best dedges ever (~25-30) but really bad centres and unlucky final solve.. Anyway, don't really care about 4x4x4 because I'm so bad at it.

*3x3x3 OH:* 34.06, 33.23, 33.38, (27.46), (38.41)= *33.56* --> Good single, OK average. Last week this average would've seemed great, but with the progress I've made it's actually pretty poor. The 27.46 was compeltely non lucky, all of them could have been that fast if I just didn't make mistakes... (Note, originally got [DNF, 31.02, DNF, 40.48, DNF = DNF] so I took the average again but this time scrambled with preturn Z to give different solves)

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, DNF, 4:42.62  = *4:42.62* --> DNFed the first 2 so went incredible slowly on the last. 

*FMC (Scramble: B2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 F' D B2 L U F' U F' U' L'):*

*Solution: R D' L' D' U R' U B' D R2 U' F D B' D F' D' B U L D' L' D2 F' D F D2 L D' L' D (31)*

*Explanation*:

2x2x2 (8): R D' L' D' U R' U B'
Double x-cross (2): D R2
3rd Pair (5): U' F D2 F' * U
4th Pair (12): D' L D' L' D2 F' D F D2 L D' L'
LL (1): D
And the insertion (F D' B' D F' D' B D) at the * gives great cancellations. D2 F' F D' becomes D, and D U D' becomes U, cancelling 5 moves. 
Total 8 + 2 + 5 + 12 + 1 + 8 - 5 = 31

My results in all fields for this weeks competition suck so badly, lets just hope I'm not like this at the open :S


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 6, 2008)

2: 4.38 3.41 3.28 3.83 3.41 = 3.55 good

3: 12.56 11.33 14.55 13.44 13.28 = 13.09 very nice

5: 1:49.52 1:49.84 1:55.81 1:49.50 1:45.72 = 1:49.62 pretty consistent, but no warm up

3OH: 31.38 26.55 27.90 20.84 25.75 = 26.73 nice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2008)

Hooray - I did every event this week!

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 10.43, 9.55, 11.33, 10.16, 8.13 = *10.05*
*3x3x3:* 22.19, 29.92, 29.12, 25.03, 25.52 = *26.56*
Comment: This was a bit lucky for me (although none were lucky solves); I’m not counting on doing nearly this well in Lexington. But it does seem I’ve turned the corner with my new fingertricks.
*4x4x4:* 1:43.22 (P), 2:07.26 (OP), 1:46.79 (P), 2:01.30, 1:31.89 (O) = *1:50.44*
*5x5x5:* 2:28.18, 2:40.04, 2:42.34, 2:32.56, 2:47.84 = *2:38.31*
Comment: So nice! I think it was all that 6x6x6 practice that did it.
*6x6x6:* 6:05.90 (O), 5:21.66 (O), 5:23.50, 5:12.16 (O), 6:24.16 (OP) = *5:37.02*
Comment: Wow – over a minute faster than last week!
*7x7x7:* 7:54.50, 8:24.70, 8:45.96, 8:01.69, 8:00.53 = *8:08.97*
Comment: Wow again. Relubing ftw.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 37.28, 39.55, 47.88 = *37.28*
Comment: The first one should have been much faster (sub-20) – it’s a way easy scramble. But the other two were pretty good for me.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:46.00), 2:19.56, DNF (2:48.08) = *2:19.56*
Comment: Bad, bad, bad. At least I didn’t DNF them all. First one was off by 2 edges misoriented – I didn’t see the flipped edge. Third one was off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:34.77 (4:30), 8:50.69 (4:25), 9:21.97 (4:55) = *8:50.69*
Comment: I’m really happy with this! All done on a stackmat with no stopwatch. Chris, you still have nothing to fear from me on 4x4x4, but at least I’m still improving. Sub-8 still seems so impossible for me, though. (I’ve still never done it, not even on a lucky scramble!)
*5x5x5 BLD:* 19:14.35 (9:01), 19:51.84 (10:34), 22:05.61 (10:43) = *19:14.35*
Comment: I can't believe my standards have changed this much in just a few weeks, but I'm really disappointed with these times! The first one was actually pretty fast, but I recalled the wrong image in one place and didn't realize it until 8 pieces later, so I undid the 8 pieces and redid them, and still got sub-20. So I guess it was actually pretty good. The other two were just slow. I was pretty tired at the time; maybe I can blame it on that. In any event, it's nice that I got 100% on both 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD this week!
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (40:59.69, 21:23), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Off by 3 inner X centers and 2 inner wings. I memorized a wrong piece for the centers, and I didn't see two wings that were swapped while memorizing, so they were both memorization mistakes. This one had lots of wing cycles, so it was particularly hard to memorize. I didn't do so well on the bigger cubes BLD this week. 
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:06:11.42, 31:13), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 2 obliques, 2 inner + centers, and 3 outer + centers. For the outer + centers, I memorized a piece incorrectly; I realized it was wrong while solving (the same piece came up twice), so I guessed, and apparently I guessed wrong. I'm really not sure what went wrong on the other pieces - in both cases, the two pieces that were swapped were a pair in my memorization.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 19:48.94* (12:32)
Comment: Bleah. 3 corners mispermuted on the first cube. I did this at 5 in the morning the day after driving back from Lexington. Not enough sleep.
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.44, 50.97, DNF, 53.02, 51.59 = *51.86*
Comment: On the third one, I had a problem with the timer. I finished and it read 0.03. 
*3x3x3 WF:* 4:31.68, 2:30.75, 2:02.90, 2:04.33, 1:59.33 = *2:12.66*
Comment: Nice salvage after a horrible first solve. On the first one, I messed up the cube completely with a bad OLL and essentially had to solve it twice.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:45.92, 1:53.45, 1:38.45, 1:30.97, 1:47.65 = *1:44.01*
Comment: I still have a long way to go to catch Arnaud on this, but I’m still improving.
*2-4 relay:* *2:43.52* (no parity)
*2-5 relay:* *5:29.02* (P)
*2-6 relay:* *11:04.54* (P, O)
*2-7 relay:* *21:35.33* (O, O)
*Magic:* 2.13, 3.61, 1.97, 2.38, 2.90 = *2.47*
Comment: I’m happy to finally get another sub-2.
*Master Magic:* 3.84, 6.84 (+2), 4.86, 4.00, 4.55 = *4.47*
*Snake:* 24.47, 19.60, DNF, 17.19, 18.13 = *20.73*
Comment: Much thanks to Nakai Velasquez for loaning me his mini-snake long enough to do these solves at the Lexington Fall Open. Horrible times because I haven't tried it in months, and I only did one warmup solve (to make sure I remembered how to do it). The mini-snake is just so tiny. Anyone want to bring a snake to the Virginia Open so I can borrow it that week too? 
*Clock:* 21.94, 26.44, 22.75, 22.50, 15.77 = *22.40*
Comment: Wow, that’s the first time I’ve ever seen a truly lucky clock scramble.
*MegaMinx:* 3:01.59, 3:02.74, 3:11.98, 3:16.84, 3:00.61 = *3:05.44*
*Pyraminx:* 18.46, 26.27, 25.72, 19.47, 24.94 = *23.38*
*Square-1:* 1:20.88 (P), 58.86 (P), 1:48.05 (P), 49.91, 1:05.09 (P) = *1:08.28*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
2x2x2: F’ L2 B2 D’ F’ U
2x2x3: B2 D’ B D’
3x cross: B L2 B U D’ B D U’
4th pair: B L’ B2 L
OLL: U’ L’ B’ L B L’ B’ L B U
AUF: B
To be honest, I found this in 25 minutes and just quit. I figured this is not the kind of solve I know how to incrementally improve (thanks to the very lucky PLL skip), and I’d rather spend the extra time before tomorrow practicing BLD and 3x3x3 speed instead of looking for something different and probably not finding anything. 33 moves is pretty good for me (thanks to a lucky solve).
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *82 moves*
U D' Rw U D' Rw D' Lw' F2 Lw D Fw' R' Fw' R2 Fw2 D Rw D2 Rw' B Uw R Uw2 B2 Uw' F U2 F' R' D2 R Uw2 Bw2 L' B2 L Bw2 Rw R' B R B' Rw' U2 R2 U' B F2 U' R2 U' R' D B2 R' B' R' D B2 D' B L D B' D' L' D L' B R' B' L2 B R U L' D2 L U' L' D2
centers: U D' Rw U D' Rw
D' Lw' F2 Lw
D Fw' R' Fw' R2 Fw2
D Rw D2 Rw'
B Uw R Uw2 B2 Uw
edges: Uw2 F U2 F' R' D2 R Uw2
Bw2 L' B2 L Bw2
Rw R' B R B' Rw'
3x3x3: U2 R2 U' B F2 U2
3x3x4: U R2 U' R' D B2 R' B' R'
3x cross: D B2 D' B
all but 4 corners: L D B' D' L' D L . B L'
solve a corner: L U L' D2 L U' L' D2
insert at .: L2 B R' B' L2 B R B'
Uw Uw2 become Uw' after centers; L L2 become L' before .; B' B cancel after .; L' L cancel right after that.
Comment: Reduction with no parity in just 44 moves! Some nice cancellations, too. If I weren't so bad at 3x3x3 fewest moves, this would probably have been sub-75!


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 7, 2008)

2BLD:
3:	00:42.78	x
2:	00:43.31	DNF(POP)
1:	00:49.66	x
Done as corners of 3x3.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 8, 2008)

*4x4:* 1:14.75, (1:01.22), (1:19.92), 1:14.22, 1:17.44
*avg:* 1:15.47
*comment:* sooooo yeah. 1:01.22. got to PLL at about 54-55 seconds. y-perm. usually takes about 3-3.5 on a 4x4. instead it took 6 seconds this time. yay. getting sub-1 is a *****

EDIT: So I decided to extend this average to an avg of twelve. came out to 1:13.64, PB by more than a second. sweet. they were a 1:07, two 1:08s, a 1:12, another 1:14, another 1:17, and a 1:20. pimpin.

*3x3 OH:* 48.03, 43.66, 56.50, 50.02, 48.52
*avg:* 48.86
*comment:* just lubed my 3x3. definitely helps. o yeah, pb avg too.

*3x3:* (14.23), 17.52, 18.08, 15.22, (18.59)
*avg:* 16.94
*comment:* stupid fast. all non-lucky.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 8, 2008)

This scramble was very hard for FMC... I hope I don't come across this during VA Open. 

*Scramble:* B2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 F' D B2 L U F' U F' U' L'
*Solution:* R D' L' D' U R' U B' D R2 F D F' L D' L' D' R' D R D2 F D' F' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' (*32*)
*Explanation:*
*1x1x2 Block:* R D' L' D' (*4*)
*Setup for 2x2x3 Block and make 2x2x2*: U R' U B' (*8*)
*2x2x3 Block (Double-X Cross)*: D R2 (*10*)
*Triple-X Cross*: F D F' L D' L' (*16*)
*Leave 3 corners*: D' R' D R D2 F D' F'. (*24*)
*Insert at DOT*: D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' (*32*)

No canceling insertions that I can find...


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 8, 2008)

MistArts said:


> This scramble was very hard for FMC... I hope I don't come across this during VA Open. I have to eat lunch and I'll look for an insertion after.
> 
> Scramble: B2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 F' D B2 L U F' U F' U' L'
> Solution: R D' L' D' U R' U B' D R2 F D F' L D' L' D' R' D R D2 F D' F' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R' (32)
> ...



Well, that's still a decent solution! I got that 2x2x3 block after a long time and ran out of time before I found any good continuation. The 2x2x3 block is extremely difficult to find. I found a few 14 move ones, a 11 move one with no edges oriented before finally finding this when there is only 15 min left.


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 10, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
(20.86) 22.56 23.22 (23.77) 22.41 = 22.73
_Okay average._

*3x3x3 One Handed:*
1:05.27 (58.64) (1:24.80) 1:08.92 1:08.59 = 1:07.59
_First average of 5 for me. Plus, first sub-1 solve for me!_

*Magic:*
(1.58) 1.73 (1.81) 1.62 1.67 = 1.67
_Hmm..._


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 10, 2008)

*3x3x3* 
47.03, (44.31), 45.14, (47.47), 46.76 = 46.31
rubbish

*3x3x3 BLD*
DNF (8:10.33), 7:54.78, DNF (9:16.75) = 7:54.78
personal best by less than 1 second (!)

*4x4x4*
3:17.11, 3:20.11	3:53.27 (3:10.64) (4:16.67) = 3:30.16
screwed up the last one.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> *FMC:*(after 9 minutes) just palying around with a crappy F2L I got a COLL case I know which led to an easy 37 moves:
> U' R U D' L' U D' B'
> D2 B' L D2 L' B
> D' R' D R D' R' D R D R F D2 F'
> ...



I found some time to try and finish this, after another 20 minutes I found a 29 move that leaves 3 corners and a 28 that leaves 3 edges. I want to try to insert them, but I am at work right and dont have stickers so I will see if I have time to finish this afterwards. Right now I am still at 37 moves, the 3-corner one is 38 without insertion, and the 3-edge on is at 37.

In the mean time I am going to practice random commutators some more.


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 14.13 14.91 12.11 12.03 11.11 => 12.76

*3x3x3:* 16.93 16.31 20.43 17.86 18.38 => 17.72

*3x3x3_OH:* 35.21 31.06 36.19 34.33 38.36 => 35.24

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:51.55 1:41.58 2:06.63 1:30.58 1:28.00 => 1:41.24
I had a mind blank on a g-perm, or else that middle solve would have been a good one 

*5x5x5:* 2:07.19 2:04.56 2:12.63 2:11.71 1:59.68 => 2:07.82

*6x6x6:* 4:28.16 4:30.78 4:18.69 3:57.21 5:44.72 => 4:25.88
My 4th sub4 

*7x7x7:* 6:26.43 6:10.47 6:17.44 6:19.09 5:42.47 => 6:15.66

Overall, not a very good week. I've given up on 4x4x4.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes! I did every event this week! (See above.) Thanks again to Nakai Velasquez for letting me use his snake this week.


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2008)

woah mike, congrats on doing them all finally!


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 11, 2008)

*2x2x2*
8.61 ; 9.59 ; (7.55) ; (10.90 (8.90+2)) ; 9.25. => 9.15

*3x3x3*
20.94 ; (19.55) ; 20.94 ; (24.61) ; 21.78 => 21.22
Comment : I got the same time twice XD

*4x4x4*
2:24.90 ; (2:27.11) ; 2:00.56 ; (1:55.66) ; 1:57.52 => 2:27.66

*Megaminx*
1:29.71 ; (1:37.09) ; 1:18.00 ; 1:32.41 ; (1:13.22) => 1:26.71
Comment : Two good times 

*Pyraminx*
(13.93) ; 12.41 ; (8.50) ; 13.36 ; 11.11=>12.29
Comment : It's funny to make a 11.11, the 11/11


----------



## guusrs (Nov 11, 2008)

*3x3x3 FMC: *
D L' B' L2 F' U' F' B U B2 L B L R' F R' F' R2 U F L'D2 L F' U F L'D2 L F' D (31)

explanation: 
2x2x2 block D .L'. B' L2 F2 (5)
F2L minus pair: F' U' F' B U B2 L B L (13)
last pair: + LL edges: R' F R' F' R2 (18)
LL corners & correction: U F L' D2 L F' U F L'D2 L F' D (31)
second move (L') was inserted
this was a hard scramble!
Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 11, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > *FMC:*(after 9 minutes) just palying around with a crappy F2L I got a COLL case I know which led to an easy 37 moves:
> ...



got some more time today and after a few minutes I just found my first succesful insertion!! and it cancels a move!! I am soooo proud of myself! I still have a lot of time to find a better one though so I will keep working. at 36 moves right now(EDIT: counted wrong)

Final solution: R D' L' U D' R' U B' D R2 U' F D2 F' U D' L D' L2 F L F' L B D B' R U2 D2 L' D' L U2 D2 R' L' D' (37 moves still LOL)

2x2x2: R D' L' U D' R' U B' (8)

2x2x3: D R2 (10)

F2L: U' F D2 F' U D' L D' L2 F L F' (22)

OLL: L B D B'. D' L' D'(29)

insert at .= R U2 D2 L' D' L U2 D2 R' D cancelling two moves make 37 total.

my solution that led to a 3-cycle of corners had the same 2x2x3 but it finished:

F2L: L D' L U' D' F D2 F2 R F R' U
OLL: B D' F' D B' D' F

I found a lot of 37 movers for this as well, but none had cancellations. I'm mad though, because if the corners had been cycled in the other direction I could have inserted L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 after the 3rd move and cancelled 2 moves, making 35. Oh well, 6 moves behind Guus is nothing to be ashamed of.



guusrs said:


> *3x3x3 FMC: *
> D L' B' L2 F' U' F' B U B2 L B L R' F R' F' R2 U F L'D2 L F' U F L'D2 L F' D (31)
> 
> explanation:
> ...



That should just be F. your fully typed out solution is correct but in the explanation that move is incorrect. also the way you did the last pair blows my mind.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2008)

Rebecca Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 38.50, 18.47, 59.86, 27.15, 18.15 = *28.04*
*3x3x3:* 1:01.65, 1:05.46, 1:10.88, 1:23.63, 1:31.61 = *1:13.32*
*4x4x4:* 5:25.11 (OP), 4:57.16 (O), 7:49.16 (OO), 5:13.90 (O), 4:29.72 (O) = *5:12.06*
Comment: She got interrupted by Mom in the middle of the OLL parity on the third solve, so she had to fix the centers and she got OLL parity again.  We think the fifth one is her new personal best.
*Magic:* 2.88, 2.61, 2.75, 11.41, DNF = *5.68*
Comment: On the 11.41 it started to come unstrung, but she was able to squeeze it back together and finish. On the last one, she messed it up, spent about 5 minutes and actually got it back to the starting position, and then tried to solve it and messed it up again. 
*Master Magic:* 6.15, 5.56, 8.50, 7.16, 6.08 = *6.46*

Marie Hughey:
*Magic:* 3.43, 3.55, 2.59, 2.55, 4.02 = *3.19*
*Master Magic:* 5.83, 5.30, 5.81, 6.03, 6.15 = *5.89*


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 9.56 8.06 *6.58* *11.34* 7.11 = *8.24
3x3x3*: *22.72* 23.55 *24.11* 23.11 23.38 = *23.35
4x4x4*: 1:31.63 *1:39.72* 1:24.52 1:23.88 *1:10.71* = *1:26.68
5x5x5*: *2:20.77* 2:34.53 *2:44.71* 2:24.28 2:22.53 = *2:27.11*
*6x6x6*: *4:46.47* 4:54.63 *5:30.84* 4:50.47 5:02.40 = *4:55.83
7x7x7*: *8:28.34* *7:02.84* 7:43.41 7:50.84 7:08.13 = *7:34.13*
*2x2x2_bf*: 1:23.72 *DNF* *1:10.66* = *1:10.66
3x3x3_bf*: 6:57.22 7:30.44 *DNF*= *6:57.22*
*3x3x3_oh*: 43.66 *1:01.80* *38.15* 46.22 43.18 = *44.35*
*3x3x3_match*: *1:15.44* 1:19.81 1:41.16 1:36.66 *1:42.71* = *1:32.54
234-Relay*: *1:57.09
2345-Relay*: *4:16.40*
*23456-Relay*: *9:50.22
234567-Relay*: *18:25.09
Magic*: 1.81 1.81 1.61 *1.58* *DNF* = *1.74
Master Magic*: 4.96 *4.58* *10.63* 5.84 6.44 = *5.75
Clock*: *20.16* 19.53 18.44 19.52 *4.12* = *19.16
Clock_Comment*: My 5/6 move solution to the 5th scramble (performed with the flip-over during inspection, not during the solve):
Flip-over after scramble and perform UdUU d=-5 / UdUd d=-2 u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / dUUU u=5
*MegaMinx*: 3:20.41 *DNF* 3:30.56 3:32.08 *3:17.25* = *3:27.68
PyraMinx*: 16.68 15.84 *DNF* *14.44* *DNF* = *DNF*
*Square-1*: *1:26.66* *55.30* 1:22.40 1:02.78 1:21.88 = *1:15.69*


----------

